# أغلى عطر بالعالم ( كلايف كريستيان )بسعر مغري وجودة عالية



## أجواءك للعطور (28 أبريل 2012)

أغلى عطر بالعالم


عطر الملوك والشيوخ وأصحاب المعالي .....جربه وستكتشف وكأنك تتعطر لأول مرة...جرب المجموعة اليوم....وستطلبها لاحقا لكل يوم
صنع هذا العطر عام 1872 بأمر من الملكة فكتوريا ملكة بريطانيا في ذلك الوقت
كل قطرة من هذا العطر تحتوي على 150 وردة جوري،،،
وهو مكون من 200 مادة منها الياسمين العربي والفانيلا ومجموعة من الورود،،،
وأمرت بتوزيعه على ركاب الدرجة الأولى في السفينة المشهورة تايتنك (دعاية للعطر في ذلك الوقت) .
حصل (عطر كلايف كريستيان ) على جائزة موسوعة غينيس للأرقام القياسية، كأغلى عطر في العالم، 
نقدمها لكم بشكل أنيق وسعر في متناول الجميع
بشنطة فاخره جداً 



7 عطور 50 ملي الاخضر والاسود والذهبي والبني + توم فورد +منتال العود الأسود + عينة بلاك افقانوا بجودة عالية ب 550 ريال فقط

تركيز وثبات عالي جداً بشهاده الكثير من العملاء ولله الحمد



قوارير جميله وجذابه وجودة يعني بدون أي تسريب



تمتاز كذلك بأنها باردة وغير مزعجة ولا تترك آثار على الملابس




غايتنا إرضاءكم والفوز بثقتكم فنحن نجرب المنتج قبل عرضه



الإتصال
0507740078
خدمة التوصيل مجانا


----------



## الماسه فاشن (28 أبريل 2012)

*رد: أغلى عطر بالعالم ( كلايف كريستيان )بسعر مغري وجودة عالية*

موفقين ان شاء


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (28 أبريل 2012)

*رد: أغلى عطر بالعالم ( كلايف كريستيان )بسعر مغري وجودة عالية*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

